# Lyft and Bluetooth



## hobster5 (Sep 2, 2021)

I drive for both Lyft and Uber (side gig) and have noticed that Lyft will not give GPS through my ear pods. Uber works great. 

I have been doing this for some time, and the phone is connected to bluetooth. 

Any one else having this problem?


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

That's weird. I know Lyft has an option to play notifications through device or bluetooth, but that option never affected the GPS for me. GPS always plays through bluetooth when connected.


----------



## hobster5 (Sep 2, 2021)

I tried to look for that setting. I had it before but can’t seem to locate to confirm the setting.

where is the Bluetooth setting on Lyft?


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Lift App -> Hamburger Menu -> Navigation -> Navigation Audio


----------



## hobster5 (Sep 2, 2021)

I found it. 

it was buried in the accessibility tab. I must have turned it off by mistake.
Thanks for the reply


----------



## hobster5 (Sep 2, 2021)

You are right, under the navigation tab


----------

